# Naturpool sauber halten



## nebuto (11. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

wir haben einen Naturpool in ovaler Form mit 15qm^3 Volumen. Er besteht aus Beton und Schiefersteinen und bietet keinen Platz für Wasserpflanzen. Die tiefste Stelle ist 1,07 Meter tief. Als Abfluss fließt er erst durch ein Schildkrötenbecken und danach über einen Bachlauf in ein anderes Teichsystem mit Fischen, Molchen, Fröschen etc und Wasserplfanzen.

Wir lassen regelmäßig das Wasser ab und neu wieder rein. Allerdings wird der Pool immer recht schnell grün. Es gibt  Probleme mit Blättern, __ Eintagsfliegen, Pollen und was sonst so auf die Oberfläche kommt. 

Seit heute habe ich eine neue Pumpe (gemessene 10qm^3 umschlag) mit Quarzsand-Filter installiert. 
Ich befürchte allerdings, dass sie den Pool nicht wieder "entgrünt". Die Pumpe läuft seit einigen Stunden.

Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem bei einem Quickup-Pool mal mit Flockungspulver innerhalb von einer Nacht beseitigt. Mir macht es allerdings ein wenig Sorgen, da das Wasser, wenn es mal wieder abgelassen werden soll, dann eventuell die Flora udn Fauna in den Teichen beschädigt.

Gibt es vielleicht eine gute Alternative, den Pool zu entgrünen ?

Vielen Dank für jeden Tipp,

Sebastian


----------



## mitch (11. Juni 2015)

nebuto schrieb:


> Gibt es vielleicht eine gute Alternative, den Pool zu entgrünen ?



möglichst viele Unterwasserpflanzen einsetzen, und zur Not auch mal ne UVC laufen lassen, Geduld ist dabei auch wichtig.





nebuto schrieb:


> Wir lassen regelmäßig das Wasser ab und neu wieder rein. Allerdings wird der Pool immer recht schnell grün



das wird wohl der Nitrit Peak sein , gar ned gut wenn dann das Wasser in die anderen Teiche läuft.


----------



## nebuto (11. Juni 2015)

Hallo, danke für die Antworten.

Der Pool hat eine starke Neigung. Der flache Boden ist nicht so breit und da tritt man mit den Füßen drauf.-> Unterwasserpflanzen könnte ich dann vielleicht am Rand entlang aufhängen, wo sich dann aber auch eventuell Kinder festkrallen. Muss ich auch mal schauen welche Pflanzen da am praktischsten sind. 

Mit der UVC müsste ich mal ein wenig sparen und mir näher angucken. 

Vielleicht würde ja auch ein Oberflächenskimmer schonmal den Hauptdreck absaugen, bevor der gammelt und sich im Wassser verteilen kann ¿ (Ironie).


> das wird wohl der Nitrit Peak sein , gar ned gut wenn dann das Wasser in die anderen Teiche läuft.


Meinst du Nitrit Peak nach dem Flockungspulver oder generell ?


----------



## nebuto (11. Juni 2015)

Hier mal eine Skizze vom Pool


----------



## mitch (11. Juni 2015)

Hi Sebastian,

da du ja anscheinend öfters das wasser komplett austauschst wird der http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nitritpeak immer wieder auftreten. Das beste wäre du könntest das Wasser durch einen Pflanzenfilter schicken und ihm dadurch die Nährstoffe für die grünen Schwebealgen entziehen.
Ein Skimmer + Siebfilter würde auch dazu beitragen das Wasser klar zu bekommen.

Du siehst, natürlicher Teichbadepool und klares Wasser ist nicht so einfach hinzubekommen.

Von Flockungspulver & Co. halte ich nix, wie viele hier im Forum.


----------



## krallowa (12. Juni 2015)

Guten Morgen und herzlich willkommen,

schön das du hierher gefunden hast.
Mach am besten mal ein paar Fotos vom Naturpool, vom Umfeld und den anderen Teichen.
Warum immer neu auffüllen wenn du das Wasser doch auch wieder aus dem anderen Teichsystem zurück in den Naturpool pumpen kannst.
Da viele Pflanzen rein, biologisch reinigen lassen und wieder zurück in den Naturpool.
Immer wieder neues Wasser heißt immer wieder von vorne der biologische Prozess.
Aber am besten erst einmal Fotos einstellen und auf Ideen warten.
MfG
Ralf


----------



## troll20 (12. Juni 2015)

Mann könnte auch mal über eine einfache Filterung alla VLCVF mit LH Antrieb nachdenken.  Dazu das schon vorgeschlagene : die anderen Teiche nicht nur als Auffangbecken sondern zur Biologischen Filterung zu benutzen und schon sollte sich ein stabiles System einpendeln mit den typischen Jahreszeitlichen Schwankungen aber gesundem Wasser. 

LG René


----------



## nebuto (13. Juni 2015)

Hallo, 

nochmals vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten.

Ich dachte es gäbe eine einfache Lösung ohne das gesamte Teichsystem mit einzubeziehen. Das muss ohnehin einmal komplett überarbeitet werden, was wir allerdings diesen Sommer nicht mehr schaffen, weil wir auch noch einen Wohnungsanbau planen. Daher dachte ich es wäre schön, wenn wir zumindest diesen Sommer klares poolwasser hätten.

Unser Teichsystem existiert ca 30-40 Jahre, und warscheinlich fehlt schon seit jeher ein richtiges Konzept.
Das Teichwasser kommt nicht aus der Leitung, sondern es ist Bachwasser, welches rausgepummt wird.
Es wird zwar immer mal wieder etwas dran gebastelt, aber meistens nur oberflächlich.

Im Prinzip gibt es zwei Teichsysteme, welche mit einem Bachlauf verbunden sind.
Je nach Bedarf werden die Teiche einzeln nachgefüllt oder durch das Ablassen des Schwimmbadwassers.

Es folgen ein paar Bilder um sich die Sache besser vorstellen zu können.

Der Pool hat eine Pumpe mit Sandfilteranlage und wird zur Zeit ohne ph plus/minus, Chlor, Sauerstoff, Flockung und Skimmer betrieben.
        
Vom Pool läuft es optional in das Schildkrötenbecken ab, welches eines von 3 Becken im oberen Teichsystem ist.
     
Über den dritten Teich läuft das Wasser in den Bachlauf
    
der dann in das untere Teichsystem fließt und vom ersten Teich aufgefangen wird.
  
Der Teich ist zur Zeit getrennt vom Hauptteich, sollte aber wieder zusammengefügt werden.
Der Hauptteich ist zur Zeit in zwei Teilen rechts und links die über zwei Brücken miteinander verbunden sind.
    

Ich befürchte dass es ein riesen Projekt werden wird, das gesamte Teichsystem so aufzuarbeiten, dass die von euch vorgeschlagenen Lösungen umgesetzt werden können.
Die unteren Teiche sollen neu ausgebuddelt werden, gevliest, zusamengeführt, und vernünftige Tiefwasser, Flachwasser und Uferzonen bekommen. Die Faune außerhalb des Teiches muss wieder zurückgeschnitten werden. Im Endeffekt sollte es unten ein großer Teich sein, den man über die kleinen Steinbrücken überqueren kann.

Für das erste Projekt könnte man eventuell auch erstmal die drei oberen Teiche (Schildkrötenbecken...) bearbeiten. Eventuell einen Teich als Pflanzenfilter benutzen. Die Becken sind leider teilweise auch etwas undicht, da bei der Betonierung bis auf den Pool keine Amierung verwendet wurde.

Das mit dem VLCVF klingt auch sehr interessant. Ich habe das eben mal überflogen und das ließe sich bestimmt auch irgendwie mit der vorhandenen Pumpe realisieren, oder ?

Fürs erste habe ich mir gestern einen Oberflächenskimmer und Flockungsmittel bestellt. Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich das Fluckungsmittel benutze. Wenn wollte ich das nur Temporär einsetzen, und dass Wasser dann beim Ablauf nicht in die Teiche zurücklaufen lassen.

Ich hoffe das war jetzt nicht zu viel Text. Ich bin von dem ganzen Projekt ein wenig überfordert. Lese mich immer mal wieder irgendwo ein, habe aber nur einen sehr schwammigen Überblick.

Fürs erste wünsche ich einen schönen Tag. Beste Grüß,

Sebastian


----------



## senator20_2000 (13. Juni 2015)

Also die Unrichtigkeiten würde ich erst mal beheben,  dann den wasserkreislauf über alle deine teiche dauerhaft betreiben,  damit die bachlaufpflanzen auch was zu futtern haben,  den sandfilter würde ich weglassen. 
ABER das __ Schildkröten becken darf nicht mit dem badewasser verbunden sein,  da Schildkröten salmonellenträger sind und gerade für Kinder extrem gefährlich sind.


----------



## jolantha (14. Juni 2015)

senator20_2000 schrieb:


> ABER das __ Schildkröten becken darf nicht mit dem badewasser verbunden sein, da Schildkröten salmonellenträger sind


Sorry Senator, diese Panikmache gefällt mir nicht so wirklich, 
Sie *können* Salmonellenträger sein, das kann jedes Huhn und Ei  ebenfalls, 
Hunde und Katzen können __ Würmer haben, 
Wellensittiche und Kanarienvögel Kokzidien
Kaninchen und Meerschweine können Pilze und __ Parasiten wie Milben, Haarlinge oder Würmer weitergeben. 
Ich glaube , mit den Schildkröten ist man nicht gefährdeter, als mit jedem anderen Haustier.


----------



## Patrick K (14. Juni 2015)

Hallo Sebastian
Ich würde an deiner stelle das Poolwasser ablassen und eine Trennmauer setzen und dahinter einen Bewachsen Bodenfilter (BBF) betreiben  von der einen Seite Wasser  einlaufen lassen und auf der anderen Seite das Wasser mit einem Luftheber (LH) wieder in den Pool pumpen , Ich hab mir mal deine Skizze geklaut......
In etwa so......

  
Gruss Obs


----------



## nebuto (15. Juni 2015)

Hallo,



> Ich würde an deiner stelle das Poolwasser ablassen und eine Trennmauer setzen und dahinter einen Bewachsen Bodenfilter (BBF) betreiben



habe mich jetzt mal ein wenig zu BBFs eingelesen. Klingt ja echt sehr interessant und ich glaube das ist für das Schwimmbad die beste Lösung und ich muss mir auch keine Gedanken um die __ Schildkröten machen. Bin mir jetzt allerdings noch recht unklar wie die Dimensionierung des BBF angeht. Der Pool fast zur Zeit ca 15qm^3. Wenn ich es nach deiner Idee machen würde wäre ca 1/4 Kapazität für den BBF und ca 11,5 qm^3 Wasservolumen wären übrig.

Habe auch mal eine Skizze für eine alternative Anbringung des BBF eingezeichnet, wo ich mir allerdings noch nicht klar über das Fassungsvermögen bin.
  

Daher ein paar Fragen:

1.) In welchen Dimensionen arbeitet eine BBF den effektiv und effizient? 

Auch bei der Pumpe bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher. 

2.) Pumpt man das BBF einmal voll, schaltet die Pumpe ab und lässt die BBF arbeiten, um dann nach einer Zeit wieder nachzupumpen, oder läuft die längere Zeit oder sogar dauerhaft?

Ich besitze eine Berlan Schwimmbadpumpe BSP750-270A mit 16,3qm^3/h Förderleistung, die sich nicht regulieren lässt.
3.) Lässt die sich für den Gebrauch benutzen ?  

Liebe Grüße,

Sebastian


----------



## Patrick K (15. Juni 2015)

nebuto schrieb:


> Ich besitze eine Berlan Schwimmbadpumpe BSP750-270A mit 16,3qm^3/h Förderleistung,



öööömmmmm ich rede hier von einem Luftheber mit vielleicht 30 bis 50 Watt und einer Förderleistung von ca. 10 -15 TL ,wenn dein BBF gross / Lang genug wird reichen die 10 TL eher weniger ,das Teil läuft dann durch 
Hier gibt es sehr gute Beiträge von Bewachsenenbodenfiltern musste mal lesen was für dich in frage kommt,
Absetzkammer oder Vorfilter wären vom Vorteil , (wenn nicht musst du den Filter ,alle paar Jahre reinigen) 
Einen puren Pflanzenfilter , würde ich nicht mehr bauen ,sieht zwar gut aus ,aber der bringt zuwenig .
Ich würde den BBF in die Schräge setzen , da kann sich eh kaum einer aufhalten

Gruss Patrick


----------



## nebuto (15. Juni 2015)

> Ich würde den BBF in die Schräge setzen , da kann sich eh kaum einer aufhalten


Mit der Schräge wäre auch einfacher, weil hinter dem Pool noch sehr viel zu entfernen wäre bevor man da arbeiten könnte.

Du meinst im Endeffekt ein Mehrkammersystem wie etwas das hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/schwerkraft-filtersystem.41212/
Wo dann am Ende durch einen Luftheber das klare Wasser aus der Pumpkammer wieder zurück in den Pool gespeist wird?

Vielleicht ein 4-Kammersystem mit einer (1)Absetzkammer die durch eine  (2)Vorfilterkammer mit Japanmatten oder Drainagerohre mit "Feinnetzummantelung" in eine (3)Pfanzenkammer mit Blähton und zum Beispiel __ Schilf übergeht, welche dann in die (4)Pumpkammer mündet, aus der das Wasser dann wieder in den Pool mittels eines Lufthebers kommt ?

Den LH müsste ich dann individuell entweder normal oder tscheschich selber basteln und ihn dann mit so einer Pumpe betreiben "Hailea/AquaForte V30 - V60" ?

Es tut mir leid, ich bin von der Fülle an neuen Informationen ein wenig überfordert , versuche aber so viel es geht zu verstehen und mich schlau zu machen.


----------



## nebuto (19. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

bin jetzt seit Tagen das Forum hier am durchlesen. Meine Freundin meint schon ich wäre etwas gestört ;-)
Habe zwar sehr viele Informationen, aber mir fehlt Zeit und vor allem die Erfahrung (und Geld) um das Ganze in der nächsten Zeit sinnvoll umzusetzen.

Das Projekt mit der Mauer muss leider warten. Müsste mich auch erstmal in Sachen Betonmauer einlesen. Man müsste wohl ein Fundament an der Schräge gießen, um mit Mauersteien eine Mauer zu mauern, oder irgendwie eine Betonmauer mit Verschalung herstellen. Wobei ich mir dann auch nicht sicher bin wie ich die am Rest des Pool befestige... Bin leider sehr unerfahren und benötige wohl entweder Experten-Hilfe, eine leichte Anleitung oder eine Lösung die weniger Anforderungen benötigt.

Nach den Forum-Threads habe ich mir einen VLCVF I mit den Eimern und dem Dunstabzugshauben-Vlies gebastelt, um regelmäßig Pflanzenkuchen aus dem Wasser zu extrahieren. Dafür wollte ich den Sandfilter und meine Pumpe als Vorfilter benutzen. Hab allerdings irgendwo gelesen, dass es keine gute Idee sei den Sandfilter zu integrieren. 

Ich habe der Pool abgelassen und nochmal ausgekärchert.
 

Fürs erste habe ich mir jetzt 5 Blumenkübel (60cm) und Blähton bestellt. Der Blähton wollte ich selber mit dem Vorschlaghammer brechen und die Blumenkübel am Rand mit Nylon-Seil am Pool befestigen. In die Blumenkübel wollte ich jetzt ein paar kleine Pflanzenkübel mit Wasserpflanzen stellen. Ich hoffe die Pflanzen entziehen dem Wasser zumindest ein paar Nährstoffe und mindern damit den Algenwuchs.
 

Da es gerade regnet lass ich das Wasser jetzt über das Dach volllaufen, in der Hoffnung, dass es dann länger ohne Algenwachstum bleibt.

Ich habe im Garten ein paar Fotos von unseren Wasserpflanzen gemacht.
        
Was jemand welche Pflanze das auf dem ersten Bild mit den "???" ist ?
Könnte ich den __ Schilf aus Bild zwei nehmen oder eignet sich die Sorte nicht ?

Ich freue mich über Tipps und Anmerkungen, auch wenn das hier ein sehr laienhaftes Unterfangen ist.

Liebe Grüße,

Sebastian


----------



## Patrick K (19. Juni 2015)

nebuto schrieb:


> Der Blähton wollte ich selber mit dem Vorschlaghammer brechen und die


Hahahahah wie lange willst du hämmern, 3Tage? Fahre mit dem Auto drüber und kehre  es wieder zusammen

oder kauf lieber gleich gebrochnen oder Lava

Gruss Patrick


----------



## nebuto (19. Juni 2015)

ich dachte alles in einen Jute-Sack und dann einfach locker mit dem Vorschlaghammer draufhauen. Aber ich lass mich gern eines besseren belehren ;-)

Habe leider schon einen Sack 50Liter aus dem T**m Baumarkt, da die keinen gebrochenen hatten. Muss ich beim nächsten Mal wohl im Internet bestellen.


----------



## Patrick K (19. Juni 2015)

so vielleicht ......
  
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (19. Juni 2015)

Ach noch was .....



nebuto schrieb:


> bin jetzt seit Tagen das Forum hier am durchlesen. Meine Freundin meint schon ich wäre etwas gestört ;



Keine Angst das gibt sich nach ein paar Jahren wieder, zumindest wird es weniger .......


----------



## mitch (20. Juni 2015)

Hallo Sebastian,

noch eine Idee:

https://www.google.de/?gws_rd=ssl#q=pflanzschlauch mit bläh/Lava füllen und dann mit V2A Draht (kein Nylon) am Rand befestigen.

so könntest du den ganzen Rand bepflanzen.


----------



## nebuto (20. Juni 2015)

Danke Patrick für die Skizze. So könnte es klappen. Hätte auch noch Eisengitter um den Beton dann zu verstärken. Müsste mich trotzdem erst noch weiter einlesen.

@mitch 
Sieht auch nach einer guten Idee aus. Und dazu hätte ich auch noch eine Frage.
So wie ich das verstanden habe baut man einen Schwerkraftfitler zum Beispiel als einen geschlossenen Reihenfilter. Dieser beinhaltet einen Vorfilter wie ein Spaltsiebfilter und/oder Vliesfilter, gefolgt von einem Biofilter (zB mit Hel X) und anschließendem Pflanzenfilter mit gebrochenem Blähton. Im Hel X und auch Blähton können sich richtig viele nützliche Bakterien ansammeln. Der Vorfilter soll den gröberen Schmutz und gröbere Algen(?) herausfiltern und hindern, dass sich die Biomedien (Hel X und Blähton) zu schnell zusetzen.

Könnte man die Pflanzenschläuche auch mit Hel X füllen, um so einen großen Besiedlungsraum für Bakterien zu haben oder macht das nur in einem geschlossenen System sinn ?


----------



## mitch (20. Juni 2015)

Hallo Sebastian,

so einen Pflanzenschlauch würde ich nicht unbedingt als Filter sehen , aber als Möglichkeit Nährstoff zehrende Pflanzen recht einfach am Betonpool einzubringen 



nebuto schrieb:


> Könnte man die Pflanzenschläuche auch mit Hel X füllen


das würde null & nix bringen. 



nebuto schrieb:


> Der Vorfilter soll den gröberen Schmutz und gröbere Algen(?) herausfiltern



gröberen Schmutz = ja
gröbere Algen = nein, so große grüne Schwebealgen sind mir nicht bekannt
zusetzen verhindern = ja


die grünen Schwebealgen verschwinden nur wenn sie *nix* mehr zum fressen haben
==> keine überflüssigen Nährstoffe im Teich  
==> andere Pflanzen in Pflanzenschläuchen einbringen die schneller und mehr Nährstoffe fressen.

nur dann besteht die Chance das das Wasser nicht grün wird.

​da fällt mir grad noch was ein: einen Beutel mit Torf mal ins Wasser hängen (wird etwas bräunlicher), das schränkt das Lichtspektrum für die Schwebealgen ein
==> ned gut für die Algen ​
​


----------



## nebuto (20. Juni 2015)

> Zitat von nebuto: ↑
> Könnte man die Pflanzenschläuche auch mit Hel X füllen
> das würde null & nix bringen.



Nicht mal ansatzweise einen Nährboden für die lieben Bakterien ? - Na gut.
Danke für die Info.

Da wir relativ viel __ Schilf von Phragmatis Australis haben (siehe Bild),
  

versuche ich einfach mal die überschüssigen Nährstoffe damit zu extrahieren. Könnte ja klappen.

Und wenn es zu grün wird, werd ich einfach noch ein paar Phragmatis Australis nachpflanzen und zusätzlich mit dem VLCVF I Filtern.

Ich werd mal berichten wie sich das Wasser hält. Bisher hatte es kaum 3-4 Tage gehalten bis es grün wurde. Es waren allerdings auch sehr heiße Tage oder Pollenzeit.


----------



## nebuto (8. Juli 2015)

Ein kleines Update ...

Das Wasser hat ca. 7-12 Tage gehalten, dann kam der erste grüne Schein. Die letzten Tage waren auch sehr warm (dauerhaft über 34 Grad).
Mitlerweile sieht das Wasser wieder sehr grün aus.

 

Rechts sieht man den Skimmer, der jetzt recht gut funktioniert, allerdings noch mit dem Beton verschraubt werden muss.
 




> so einen Pflanzenschlauch würde ich nicht unbedingt als Filter sehen , aber als Möglichkeit Nährstoff zehrende Pflanzen recht einfach am Betonpool einzubringen



Ich hatte __ Schilf, Sumpfiris und einen __ Froschlöffel in Pflanzkörbe eingesetzt. Der Schilf ist allerdings verdorrt und nicht mehr angewachsen.

Mit den Pflanzkörben hat leider nicht so einfach funktioniert wie ich mir das gedacht hatte, weshalb ich mir daraufhin einen Pflanzschlauch bestellt habe. Zusätzlich ebenfalls nochmal 100 Liter gebrochenen Blähton bestellt, da ich mit dem eigenen Brechen des Blähtons nicht so zufrieden war. (Die Körner waren entweder noch ganz oder teilweise zu klein...)


Es ist auf jeden Fall alles sehr viel umständlicher als ich dachte ;-)

Habe eben den ersten Pflanzschlauch eingehangen und mit 0,5mm V2A-Draht "befestigt". Darin befinden sich jetzt drei __ Iris und ein Froschlöffel.
 

Die Löcher habe ich dann mit rostfreie Sicherheitsnadeln wieder geschlossen
 

Jetzt werde ich Step by Step mehr Schläuche und Pflanzen einsetzen.

Kann man abschätzen wieviele man wohl brauchen wird? ^^

Meinen Sandfilter habe ich abgetrennt, da er wirklich so gut wie nichts gefiltert hat und alles grobe in meinen VLCVF kam.
--> wesentlich höhere Durchflussrate

Mein VLCVF I hat leider nicht so geklappt wie ich es mir gedacht hatte. Da ich ohne Vorfilter arbeite und sich die Lächer sehr schnell mit dem Grobschmutz zugesetzt haben, ohne eine Filterkuchen anzusetzen
     

Habe mir ein größeres flauschigesVlies bestellt und werde es mal mit dem VLCVF II versuchen.

Mal sehn wie es weitergeht 

Lieben Gruß und danke für jeden Tipp!


----------



## nebuto (24. Juli 2015)

kleines Update:

lange nix mehr gemacht und der Pool ist echt super grün und voller Mückenlarven ...
Leider waren die Sicherheitsnadeln nicht aus Edelstahl ^^

  

Hier jede Menge Mückenlarven 
  
Mit der Befestigung bin ich endlich zufrieden. Edelstahlnägel und eine Edelstahlkette am Poolrand. Damit lässt sich die Höhe der Pflanzschläuche variieren.
  
Do sieht dann die reihe aus
 
Bei der einen __ Iris wachsen die Wurzeln schon aus dem Pflanzsack heraus. Macht mir ein wenig Sorgen, aber einfach mal abwarten.
 

Zusätzlich sind ein paar neue Pflanzen (Iris und __ Schilf) drinne. Ich hoffe mal das sie anwachsen, gerade beim Schilf scheint das schwierig zu sein.
  
Der lange Schilf hängt leider ein wenig herab
  

naja es heißt einfach abwarten und fleißig weiterpflanzen...

Im Einsatz als Filter ist jetzt der VLCVF II !
Einmal ein Bild vor dem Start
 

Und nach 4 Stunden
 

Hat schon eine Menge gesammelt, ist aber noch nicht voll
 

Ich bin gespannt ob sich die Wasserqualität irgendwann verbessert :-o

viele grüße und alles Gute,

Sebastian


----------



## mitch (24. Juli 2015)

nebuto schrieb:


> Bei der einen __ Iris wachsen die Wurzeln schon aus dem Pflanzsack heraus


das ist doch gut so - die Iris hat Hunger und sucht Nahrung  die Wurzeln wachsen zwischen dem Blähton und  verfestigen die Säcke.

nächstes Jahr werden die Pflanzschläuche nicht mehr zu sehen sein.


----------



## nebuto (25. Juli 2015)

Ich war mir gar nicht sicher was im Winter bzw nächstes Jahr machen soll. Ob ich die auch Wurzeln zurückschneiden muss oder nur die Blätter, damit die Pflanze dann nächstes Jahr die Nährstoffe aus dem Pool zum Wachsen benutzt.

Aber ich entnehme dem Gesagten, dass ich einfach alles drinne lasse und dem Ganzen seine Zeit für die entwicklung gebe  
Heute ist leider durch den Sturm eine Rose mit Topf und Erde in den Pool gefallen. Der Topf ist kaputt gegangen und ein teil der Erde ist jetzt im Pool. 
Meine Mutter fragte mich ob ich das Wasser noch einmal ablassen soll, da nächste Woche auch noch Verwandte mit Kindern kommen und der Pool zur Zeit etwas klitschig und grün ist.

Ich dachte es wäre besser das Wasser jetzt nicht mehr komplett zu wechseln, da sich ja irgendwann ein festes System aufbauen soll, bin mir da allerdings nicht sicher ob man da bei dem Pool von sprechen kann.

Zur zeit fließt sehr viel Wasser über das Dach rein und tauscht einen Teil des Wassers aus. Hin und wieder lasse ich selber noch Wasser nachfließen.

Was meint ihr? 
Komplettwasserwechsel ja oder nein ?


----------



## troll20 (25. Juli 2015)

nebuto schrieb:


> Komplettwasserwechsel ja oder nein ?


Nein auf keinen Fall.

LG René


----------

